# Drop Coffee Stockholm



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My wife took me to Stockholm for my birthday at the end of last week, along with a Drop voucher and then indulged me (and herself in all honesty) with a couple of hours in there last Friday afternoon. It was brilliant experience, very welcoming, friendly and supremely well made espresso and brewed (Kalita) while my wife experimented with a single and a double latte. Jakob took time to talk (apologies to his co-worker...) and among other things mentioned that Drop are now supplying to Flat White and Mother's Milk (I think) in London. In the near future, Jakob is also doing a work swap for a week or so with someone from Flat White. I had a blow away brewed Rwandan Epiphany Muhira - as sweet as sweet, and, in a different way - a Colombian Blanca Rojas, which I would have thought wonderful if I had not had the Rwandan. The espresso was darned good - but for the life of me I can't remember what it was. Also met Jesper in there, on paternity leave and works for da Matteo in Gothenburg - and he was a mine of information about the international coffee scene. It made for a memorable birthday. The photos aren't great from my early version iPhone...


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

TOP wifey skills!

Love their brewbar it looks fantastisk!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about making a wee brew bar, that looks quality


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

It's Milk Bar they supply, as well as Flat White. Had a lovely espresso there a couple of months back.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A few more lo-fi pictures - including the brew bar, which was simple and effective - pure Swedish style.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> TOP wifey skills!


 You're right - I'm a fortunate bloke - and I'll pass it on.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The very last picture is dreadful but I can't remove it (I thought I had). It's supposed to be the coffee bean menu.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

On the other hand that's what it looked like after a caffeine fest.


----------



## stephan (Jun 21, 2015)

wow looks really nice, if I am there it is certainly a must visit. What machine do you use?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice gift. I've had a few boxes of drop stuff, it's all been really good brewed.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I'm thinking about making a wee brew bar, that looks quality


Er...

No. I'll be grown up instead...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> Er...
> 
> No. I'll be grown up instead...


You could try funny or original for a change too


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> You could try funny or original for a change too


No, they are both WAY beyond me.


----------

